# better way to make Jerky



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 3, 2021)

I will be smokin some jerky.  I have read you can lay it on the racks or suspend them with toothpicks,  Is there any difference with the outcome.  and I think you can fit more in the smoker hanging them.  Will be doing this in a CC smoker   thanks for any and all input.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2021)

I've done that before. Works good. Just added prep time is all


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 3, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I've done that before. Works good. Just added prep time is all


thanks


----------



## rc4u (Jan 3, 2021)

i like hanging , my wife put the toothpicks in i have the rack between prep table and counter and i hang em. can get many times more per rack.  but i do wanna dehydrator  and just put the amazing tube behind fan..  in my shop of course


----------



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2021)

Whatever works!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 4, 2021)

I use stainless BBQ skewers in my Smokin-It .  I think I get quicker dehydration and more even results, don't have to rotate racks.  I can get 7-8# on one rack without crowding.


----------

